

Carbon Bubble - diafygi
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carbon_bubble

======
PaulHoule
Bubble might not be the right word.

If the polluter pays principle is enforced it will definitely lower the
valuation of the fossil fuel industry, and perhaps this has some collective
phase transition behavior.

The classic bubble though is exponential and autocatalytic and tends to
involve an unreasonable excursion in the price/earnings ratio.

Another factor is that "the next thing" will certainly involve some fossil
fuel businesses who (1) recognize the need for the next thing and (2) have
expertise in technology that is part of the new thing but is used in the old
thing. Some examples are solar energy investment by oil companies such as bp,
the fact that geothermal exploitation involves the same drilling tech as oil
and gas or oil services companies such as Kerr McGee that got caught up in the
1970s "nuclear bubble"

